# apple ibook g3/500mhz dual usb HELP!!!!!



## ajax111 (Jul 25, 2009)

i just got a used ibook g3 and it didnt come with username or password... i dont have an install disk but if anyone can tell me how to find out how to see what my version is.(leopord,cheetah..etc) so if u can tell me that it will be great... plus if u know a way i can hack or get the password from the laptop that will be fine to.. like looking at the stuff when u press command+s then words show up in a black backround but thnx to anyone who answers....peace!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please read the rules, we do not help with passwords in any way, shape, or forum.

As for finding out the version of the OS, when at the desktop, click on the Apple icon in the upper left and select About This Macintosh...


----------



## ajax111 (Jul 25, 2009)

uhh ya i cant get to the desktop i need the password!!! i got this comp used and guy didnt know the password he said buy disk but i dont know the version... understand


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to format the computer and reinstall Mac OSX.


----------

